# Tamping stand for naked portafilter?



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

I am looking for a good solution for tamping and I am hoping to get some insight from people's experiences. I am using a Londinium L1, which comes with a naked/bottomless portafilter, so I cannot use the various tamping stands/stations that use the spout as a point of connection. I could potentially use a mat, though I am not sure I can easily get the PF level on a flat mat and I cannot use a mat that lines up at the edge of a table (since it is in an office and I need the space to be open along the edge of the table). So it seems like the best option would be a tamping stand that the portafilter sits in as a cradle.

I did some searches here and elsewhere and am not sure what the best options are. I saw recent discussion of the ECM Tamper Station, which I suppose could work. Londinium also sell their premium portafilter cradle, which might be overkill. Any other ideas/suggestions? Anyone used the Londinium one?

Cheers/.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Sorry.... Ta de da.....


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Was going to suggest a tamping mat that sits on the edge of a worktop (Heligan sold one here) and it looks to be designed specifically for a naked portafilter but you've said that isn't suitable.

dfk41 recently purchased a ECM tamper station, maybe drop him a PM for his opinion.

Hope that helps.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I use the cafelat tamping stand from coffeehit with the naked for the Strega and the ECM and its worked fine for both. Don't think you could let go of them but I don't want to anyway. Don't know enough to know if yours would be different but worth a look perhaps


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> Was going to suggest a tamping mat that sits on the edge of a worktop (Heligan sold one here) and it looks to be designed specifically for a naked portafilter but you've said that isn't suitable.
> 
> dfk41 recently purchased a ECM tamper station, maybe drop him a PM for his opinion.
> 
> Hope that helps.


That'll be the one I bought off her. Just right for a naked and spouted. Sounds like you could do with a rubber hockey puck or similar.


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

I just use a spare basket upturned on the counter top, works for me

Cheers

Russ


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Hockey puck.

Perfect and cheap


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

Thanks for all the suggestions. The problem I have with something like a puck or spare basket is that I need to get off of the surface as well (could do that on top of a tamping mat I suppose). The surface is not hard wearing (not intended for this sort of use - it is a desk with a laminate top), so I need to get off of the surface. The cost is not the big issue - I don't mind spending a bit for a good solution, if that solution is compact and stays relatively clean (or at least keeps the surface relatively clean).


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

mouse mat + hockey puck


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

evoman said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. The problem I have with something like a puck or spare basket is that I need to get off of the surface as well (could do that on top of a tamping mat I suppose). The surface is not hard wearing (not intended for this sort of use - it is a desk with a laminate top), so I need to get off of the surface. The cost is not the big issue - I don't mind spending a bit for a good solution, if that solution is compact and stays relatively clean (or at least keeps the surface relatively clean).


Are you concerned about damaging the surface? Is that what you mean by 'I need to get off of the surface'?

A hockey puck is vulcanised rubber, it won't damage the surface at all.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

@evoman - the guy who makes this, Christian, made me a cut down version to fit my LI naked PF, without the part for the tamper or the wooden eye gouger:

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/213355582/tampingstation-incl-stamp-holder?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=tamper%20station&ref=sr_gallery_2

He was great to deal with and the finished item is lovely (although this picture shows it with the LI PF with a spout).


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

Yeah, the surface is really easy to mark/damage and already has a bunch of indentations from the spout portafilter I used to have. I also want to find a nice way to get the portafilter level as I tamp, and the approach I have been using of laying on at the end of the table is not sustainable. So I am hoping to find a clean and convenient solution. I don't want to jump in and buy something that is a waste if there is a general consensus that some options and good or bad.

I should have also said - I want a stable solution because I need to set the portafilter down to fill from the HG One before I even get to tamping. So something stable that the portafilter can sit in while being filled and then tamped is ideal.

The wood one suggested by Phil104 looks interesting - will follow the link now - cheers.


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

Phil104 said:


> @evoman - the guy who makes this, Christian, made me a cut down version to fit my LI naked PF, without the part for the tamper or the wooden eye gouger:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/213355582/tampingstation-incl-stamp-holder?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=tamper%20station&ref=sr_gallery_2
> 
> ...


Your version definitely looks nicer and more usable than the elaborate one on Etsy. I will see how much it would cost for a small version like this - at the price for the elaborate one I would be better off buying the one from HG One I suppose (since it is cheaper and they make an L1 specific model). Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

I guess that is an endorsement of the ECM stand? It's one of the options I had my eye on, but didn't want to take the plunge without more feedback given the most. The polished surface would certainly go with my L1.

I guess no one has experience with the HG One model - I have seen few comments about it anywhere I have looked.

I suppose I should measure some of these and see if any of them would allow me to grind directly from the HG One into the basket (using some sort of funnel attachment to keep the grounds from going everywhere). Anyone have any experience with a setup like that?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

There are experiments report on the Londinium site

http://londiniumcoffee.com/index.php?option=com_kunena&view=topic&catid=5&id=388&Itemid=154#5758

(I assume that this link will work although you might need to log in to the site).


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

evoman said:


> I guess that is an endorsement of the ECM stand? It's one of the options I had my eye on, but didn't want to take the plunge without more feedback given the most. The polished surface would certainly go with my L1.
> 
> I guess no one has experience with the HG One model - I have seen few comments about it anywhere I have looked.
> 
> I suppose I should measure some of these and see if any of them would allow me to grind directly from the HG One into the basket (using some sort of funnel attachment to keep the grounds from going everywhere). Anyone have any experience with a setup like that?


Having had 2 HG One grinders,I always found the most satisfying part was taking the grind collection barrel, sitting it on the pf, releasing the plug and getting that Zen like ding. Why would you want to change that!


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

Phil104 said:


> There are experiments report on the Londinium site
> 
> http://londiniumcoffee.com/index.php?option=com_kunena&view=topic&catid=5&id=388&Itemid=154#5758
> 
> (I assume that this link will work although you might need to log in to the site).


Thanks for the link - seems crazy that they make a portafilter holder that doesn't fit under the grinder. They mention somewhere a plan to make a lower funnel that is shorter to accommodate a solution like this, but clearly never saw that through to manufacturing. I wonder if the ECM is shorter (anyone know?).

I agree with dfk41 that there is something satisfying to the process of emptying the collection barrel into the basket, but it adds a bit of mess (hard to get that transfer 100% clean) and an extra step, so I was looking to see if a portafilter holder could also allow me to streamline the process and perhaps also keep it a little cleaner (again, constrained, by doing all of this in my office, so scattering grounds can be a problem)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just use a dosing ring,or make one from a yoghurt pot to see if it works!


----------

